
A Reboot Of Firefly? Joss And The Science Channel Say “Yes” - rosser
http://www.bleedingcool.com/2012/07/13/a-reboot-of-firefly-joss-and-the-science-channel-say-%E2%80%9Cyes%E2%80%9D/
======
antidoh
A cable channel? I look forward to the DVD.

